# RE: LIS Chariot kit



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

*RE: LIS Chariot kit*

So, 
now that we've all gotten our grubby hands on a LIS Space Pod kit, or have one coming, ( please tell me everyone's getting one? ), do we have any idea as to when we can expect the Chariot kits to start appearing? I heard a street date of the 18th of this month, but that has come and gone.

Just wondering if we have a firm date, or shipping schedule out there anywhere yet? ( My plastic fix is driving me nuts! ) LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!"

Keep up the great job Moebius! We love ya! :woohoo:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Moebius indicated late this month. I have seen late July or early August. My bet is we will not see them until early August. They are coming though and I can't wait!! I have two on pre-order.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Chariots will arrive in Tacoma on 7/25.
By the time the container clears customs shipping to Distributors can start around August 1. I'd expect kits on store shelves within a week or two of that date, maybe sooner..


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

So we're looking at mid-August, conservatively.

Cool! What a birthday present!:woohoo:


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck all I know is Ive been waiting for this kit for so long I'm just glad they kept pushing it back and back to fix problems with it before they made it :thumbsup: THAT says QUALITY to me, dates be dammed as long as the kit is correct I can wait a few more months :woohoo: I mean hell we have already waited how many years LOL cheers yall

Cameron


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

A Moebius guy at Wonderfest told me the Chariot would be on the docks on 7/25.

Culttvman said they will ship from him beginning next week or the next week after.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Man, I need to go by the docks and see if any might have "fallen" off the pallets.....


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Monsters In Motion newsletter claims they are in stock now.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to pick mine up right now.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They started shipping on Thursday, so some of the Washington area shops should have them in stock already. East coast by the end of this upcoming week by the looks of it.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Got my Chariot!! Thanks Frank- Been wanting this since I was 6. Kudos to Galaxy Hobby in Lynnwood too. Great service, email notification and 10% off for all Sci-fi club members.
Oh, the kit? So far, it looks outstanding. Crisp moldings, lots of parts, color instructions. Nicely done. Thanks again Frank!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Now I get to play "P.O. Box Vulture" like I was when expecting the arrivals of the Seaview and the Pod! :woohoo:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Mine left Tacoma on Thursday, so I hope to have them by Wednesday or Thursday of this week. Still a few kits unspoken for at $29.95 ea, so email me at [email protected] for ordering info...
Tom


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, I better go ahead and order one. I was greatly impressed with the one at WF.


----------

